# Dolly's Spay :(



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Morning, 

I've just dropped Dolly to the vets for her spay. She wasn't very happy she couldn't have breakfast and wined at me all morning. (She loves her food!!!).

I'm a tad concern as when the vet looked her over they thought maybe she was coming into season, when they felt under tummy they said about mammory glands developing, so the vet went and got a second opinion, came back and said it will be fine for them to go ahead. Never having a bitch before they have worried me, was she just being cautious.

I've got a onsie ready for when she comes home. Is there anything else i need. I'm not really sure what to expect and what she is going to be like when i pick her up. I assume she will be groggy. How do i manage to keep her quiet. The vet said for about 10 days. I'll be lucky if she is quiet for 10 minutes!!!!

Any advice would be great.

Vicky xx


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey got spayed the week before Christmas and was really sleepy the first few days. The day after her spay I really regretted it because she looked so sad and pityfull and she was just over six months. She did not do the toilet for about twenty four hours after her operation and that also worried me.

However by the weekend, her spay was on the Wednesday, she was bouncing back, literally, and I have no regrets now. It would not have mattered what age I got her operation I would have still felt sorry for her, but because she was so young she recovered fairly quickly.

She would not eat either so at one point I was hand feeding her, tuna and scrambled egg!

She will be fine and will be back to normal in no time.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I hope it goes well for Dolly today. It is awful waiting to pick them up.
If you are lucky she will be groggy and sleepy tonight. It is normal for them to look tucked up and to stand with their heads down giving you sad eyes... Bpth of mine were fine with just a onesie - they had no stitches, just glue and the wound is quite small - they were not bothered about licking at it, but the onesie prevented the others from exploring the wound site and kept it clean.
Once mine had found a comfortable place they just slept - Kiki didn't move for 5 hours, but then I took her out in the garden on her lead and she had a wee and came in and ate and drank before settling down to sleep again.
Dot had a really sore throat and was very dribbly - I hadn't had a bitch react like that before and although I was fairly sure that it was just irritation caused by the breathing tube, I did phone the vet. I fed her water through an oral syringe and tiny bits of food from my fingers that first evening - she was not remotely interested in eating or drinking out of a bowl. The vets were reassuring, but checked her the next day. Her sore thrat lasted several days and she was a bit sorry for herself for about 24 hours and then picked up quickly. After they were done and during their convalescence I kept my girls either shut in the kitchen or on a lead with me in the house and garden to try and contain the madness. 10 days seems like a long time - but they do recover very quickly - by day 3 you can take her out for short lead walks and build up the length slowly. Day 10 the vet says 'They're fine' and they are absolutely back to normal with their bounce and dashing


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh good luck little dolly! I hope cooper gives her some peace & quiet.
Do you have a crate? Tuck her up in there and give her extra cuddles.
Do let us know how it goes. I keep putting Ruby's off... I don't know why x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I keep putting Ruby's off... I don't know why x


I know what you mean, Poppy's is on Friday. I'd put it off constantly if left to my own devices. It almost feels like a betrayal, leaving her with strangers for the day for something she doesn't understand or want. We also have painful memories of leaving dogs at vets, then coming home to an empty house.

Daft eh? Come on Neil, man up.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope all goes well, I'm sure it will, can't offer advice being 'mum' to a male. just wanted to send best wishes.


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks all xx

Just picked her up, she looks very sorry for herself and i feel like a nasty mummy. I've put her in her crate for a little sleep. Just making some chicken and rice for her tea, however the vet said she did manage a little food about an hour ago (nothing stops dolly from eating ) so hopefully when that is ready ill try and get her to go out for a wee.
The plan was for my mum to have Cooper for a couple of days - not sure that he is going to like that much as he is a bit of a mummy's boy, but he'll have to put up with it for a day or two.

Tracey i would have put it off if it hadn't have been for the husband and the fact Cooper hasn't been done yet. Didn't want to have to deal with any unexpected puppy's!!!!

I'll keep you up dated.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad she's doing well - Ralph got the snip - so I had no worries on that one, although on occasions I catch him attempting to go through the motions! 
And she still hasn't had a season , and seems such a baby.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Awwwww! Get well soon little Dolly.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad little Dolly is doing ok!


----------

